# Moving to Riyadh



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I am from India and moving to Riyadh, from my Indian Co. for upto a year.I have a few questions:

1. What is good salary in Riyadh
2.What are good sites to find shared accommodation
3. how much would it typically cost to live as a bachelor (cost of studio aptmt etc)

Thanks


----------



## party_242 (May 21, 2014)

Hi 
I am bachelor & moving to riyadh next month so please guide on following ..
1. What to carry & what not 
2. How to get good accommodation in riyadh 
3. What about transportation facilities in riyadh.


----------



## roxanwright (Apr 26, 2014)

daindivin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India and moving to Riyadh, from my Indian Co. for upto a year.I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


1. The good salary are range from 10-15 thousand saudi riyals. I f you have this deal just go for it.
2. At the moment you go to expat dot com, there you will find the shared rooms that you are looking for but be sure not to pay any money to a western union if you ask to do so because it is most likely a scam.
3. it cost just below 2k riyals.


----------

